# Instanz Auchenaikrypta (Wichtig!)



## Langmar (9. Dezember 2007)

Hiho liebes Buffed-Team

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen warum es keinen Instanz-Guide über
Auchenaikrypta (oder so ähnlich) gibt?

Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wie diese Ini geht und was so
droppt.

Ich bitte um irgend eine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG Langmar


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Dezember 2007)

Also es gibt hier so manche Instanzen die fehlen. 
Wie dir vielleicht auch schon aufgefallen ist, gehört ein nicht unerheblicher Teil von buffed.de zur Redaktion der PC-Games. Soweit ich weis gabs einige der hier fehlenden Instanzen in der PC-Games. Wenn viele sich diese Zeitschrift bzw. deren Sonderhefte zu WoW kaufen sollen, bringt es nichts diese Guides hier zu veröffentlichen. Sonst kauft die Zeitschriften ja keiner. Klingt logisch oder?
Ich denke mal, dass die Guides zu einem gegebenen Zeitpunkt hier noch nachgereicht werden. 
Wie man diese Instanzen spielen muss kann man auch ausprobieren oder jemanden mitnehmen der sie kennt.
Für das, was die Bosse dort droppen können, kann man sich das Addon >Atlas Loot< installieren. Da kannst du Ingame bei jeder Instanz nachschauen was, wo und mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit droppt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2007)

Guides zum Schattenlabyrinth gibts - sind leider nur nicht verlinkt, weil noch keine Buttons dafür existieren. 
Auchenaicrypta fehlt leider tatsächlich noch komplett, aber kommt.


----------

